# First musky of 2009



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

The weather has been breaking for a couple days here with no rain so a buddy and I decided to hit the rivers today for a little musky fishing. Overall it was pretty slow but I did manage this little guy on the small shad lure I posted in the "pictures" thread at the bottom of the page. Didn't bother with a measurement, guessing maybe 32", just hoisted him up for a quick photo and back in. The season is never over if you can find soft water, lol.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet, Nice looking Musky. The colors are fantastic. That makes being out in the cold worth it. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm jealous!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Nice looking Musky as DaleM say's nice colors...Just proves if you target them can be caught year round...C.L...


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Way to start the year Jerkin!! Maybe you can help Howard with his talk tonight?? haha


----------

